# Enlace a artículo sobre seguridad del Internet



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hola amigos, en el sitio "All about circuits" se publicó un interesante artículo sobre el posible impacto de procesadores cuánticos y sobre el posible impacto de drones como "vehículos" de atacantes desde el Internet.

Interesante es la perspectiva que en un futuro cercano sistemas de inteligencia artificial podrán cometer delitos. La idea que se presenta es, que sería si sistemas de inteligencia artificial podrían de forma autónoma realizar la función de atacantes en el Internet. 24 horas al día, 7 días a la semana tales sistemas podrían efectuar ataques, aprender de lo que experimentan y así desarrollar la capacidad cada vez mayor y mejor de atacar con éxito. Tales sistemas podrían ser distribuidos como troyanos a ordenadores de terceros, lo que no solo imposibilita encontrar al responsable, si no también en eliminar tal instancia. esta aprendería a como asegurarse que no pudiera ser combatida apagando y desconectando ordenadores! 

Si a estos agregamos que en un futuro próximo el número de entidades conectadas al Internet alcanzará cifras de miles de millones de unidades en las cuales una inteligencia artificial pudiera distribuirse! El desconectar todas las unidades del Internet ya hoy en día sería imposible! 

Como el desarrollo de tecnologías de atacar en el Internet juega Ping-Pong con aquellas tecnologías de protección, adonde nos llevará esto!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Como el desarrollo de tecnologías de atacar en el Internet juega Ping-Pong con aquellas tecnologías de protección, *adonde nos llevará esto!*


Acá???


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 7, 2016)

Es una posibilidad! Hay esfuerzos por estudiar el como la ética tiene posibilidades de influir hacia donde se mueve esto! Gracias realmente a la ciencia ficción, ya hemos visto posibles rutas que esto puede tomar!


----------

